# The Tranzia Rebellion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/the-tranzia-rebelion-y368g.html

A brand new release is available in a brand new format. The first Black Library Radio-Play, an entirely voice-acted series of audios that will be released over a period of time.



Tranzia said:


> The story itself follows the Doom Eagles Space Marines and their allies in the Adepta Sororitas as they battle an uprising instigated by the insidious ideology of the Tau Empire. Expect plenty of tension, drama, and of course visceral close-up action.


Episode 1 is available for download now. Best part? It's free. :grin:


LotN


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This is pretty neat. This has a potential of being a pretty cool concept. I just feel that BL has had many good concepts but haven't developed them well. Perhaps its a matter of taste, but I am looking forward to listening to it.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, it's kind of awesome, I think it's a step above the average audiobook. On the other hand, sometimes it's a little difficult to follow what the actors are saying when they're using the 40k Imperium vocabulary. I'll keep watching this one, though, and see how it turns out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Myen'Tal said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, it's kind of awesome, I think it's a step above the average audiobook. On the other hand, sometimes it's a little difficult to follow what the actors are saying when they're using the 40k Imperium vocabulary. I'll keep watching this one, though, and see how it turns out.


After listening to it my thoughts are quite positive. The dull narration is gone and the much wider range of voices allows for a much greater variety in the audio, we can have all kinds of characters rather than being limited to Space Marines with a human here and there, or maybe a xenos if we're lucky. I loved the female Tech-Priest's voice and the Space Marines themselves sounded distinct from each other.

The only thing that is tricky is following who is who. Without narration you have to rely on remembering each character and their voice, which can be difficult at the speed that radio-plays tend to move at. I didn't even get any of the names when I was listening to it, I was too busy keeping track of events. A second listen should correct that though.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

First episode does not seem to be free anymore.

An interesting concept. But the voice acting of one of the Sisters of Battle (main one I think) was too sexually charged (lol) and as you say LotN, it's hard to keep up with who is who.

In addition, the dialogue between the SoB and Chapter Master Hearon did not illicit the feelings of respect I always envisioned an Astartes would get from a human. They seemed like buddies from the Imperial Guard. Also why would they even be communicating together? 

And the posh butler Space Marine voices, Eastern European sounding Tau and the pew pew of their pulse rifles and the extremely weak sounding bolter fire are things I find impossible to overlook.


----------

